

Show HN:  Fancite - Star Wars - sunils34
http://fancite.com/topic/star-wars

======
sunils34
I built Fancite to bring in all the latest trending images that are shared on
the various social networks. The motivation behind this is that if I don't
check my twitter/instagram/tumblr stream for one day, I miss out on awesome
content. And that too is assuming I know who to follow and where to look for
this content. This is an example of a visualization of the latest fan shared
images for Star Wars. I would love any and all feedback you guys have for what
I've built.

